# Most important factors that dry hay



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Somewhere on HT, I read a report by Dr. Undersander where he discussed the most important climatic factors for drying freshly cut hay. If I remember correctly, he indicated that temperature was not the most important factor. If I am remembering correctly, I have to disagree because I cut a thin stand of alfalfa Tuesday and it was stem-snapping dry by evening so that I raked it early Wednescay morning, baled it in late morning to early afternoon, and put it into the barn that evening. One-day alfalfa from cutting to baling occurred with almost no wind but with temperatures ranging up to 103 degrees Tuesday afternoon. Wednesday, the high temperature was 105. We are very dry in most areas of East Texas.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

vhaby said:


> Somewhere on HT, I read a report by Dr. Undersander where he discussed the most important climatic factors for drying freshly cut hay. If I remember correctly, he indicated that temperature was not the most important factor. If I am remembering correctly, I have to disagree because I cut a thin stand of alfalfa Tuesday and it was stem-snapping dry by evening so that I raked it early Wednescay morning, baled it in late morning to early afternoon, and put it into the barn that evening. One-day alfalfa from cutting to baling occurred with almost no wind but with temperatures ranging up to 103 degrees Tuesday afternoon. Wednesday, the high temperature was 105. We are very dry in most areas of East Texas.


I'm saying humidity matters more than temperature. We had some 105-115 temps last week, most of that was from humidity, nothing dried out, lawn was still wet from the dew at 11am and was wet again over an hour before dark.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I will say that beyond doubt that SUNSHINE(solar intensity) would be the most important climatic factor in drying hay.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Search HT for some of the posts by haywilson. He is, by far, the most knowledgeable on drying conditions, especially in your area.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That big ball of fire is the main component of pan evaporation.......


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Its complex. You need both. If the air is at 100% humidity, you won't have any hay drying. If you don't have any sun you practically won't have any hay drying.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Its complex. You need both. If the air is at 100% humidity, you won't have any hay drying. If you don't have any sun you practically won't have any hay drying.


If you don't have ANY sun you don't have anything to grow.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Patience is the most important non-climatic factor.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

vhaby said:


> Somewhere on HT, I read a report by Dr. Undersander where he discussed the most important climatic factors for drying freshly cut hay. If I remember correctly, he indicated that temperature was not the most important factor. If I am remembering correctly, I have to disagree because I cut a thin stand of alfalfa Tuesday and it was stem-snapping dry by evening so that I raked it early Wednescay morning, baled it in late morning to early afternoon, and put it into the barn that evening. One-day alfalfa from cutting to baling occurred with almost no wind but with temperatures ranging up to 103 degrees Tuesday afternoon. Wednesday, the high temperature was 105. We are very dry in most areas of East Texas.


V, maybe this is what you are looking for. Larry

PS should have also attached these files, that I have found useful. The last sentence in the last piece says a lot.

"Hay is like 'snow flakes, every day, every field is different' so the setting that may have worked great today could be completely wrong tomorrow."


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

And nothing to eat it!



Vol said:


> If you don't have ANY sun you don't have anything to grow.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

In my area I find that low humidity and a good breeze with the temperature in the 80s is about as good as you can get.that's what I call hay weather from God.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I think there are four main factors and they all work in combination with each other. Think about what you are trying to do, you're trying to evaporate moisture from inside the hay to the atmosphere.

*Heat:* It goes without saying, that you need heat to evaporate the moisture out of the hay. The hotter the better.

*Solar Irradiance. *Think about your car. Park it under a carport and the interior will remain at the ambient temperature. Park it in the direct sunlight and the interior temperature will increase dramatically. The same concept applies to the hay.

*Humidity*. All that moisture has to go somewhere. High humidity means that the transfer of moisture from the plant to the atmosphere will be less efficient because the air can only accept a certain amount of moisture.

*Air Flow*. Air needs to be able to circulate around the hay in order to facilitate transfer of moisture from the hay to the atmosphere. We've all seen the clump of hay that didn't get any air. It will remain moist long after the rest of the hay has cured.

Oh yeah, don't forget about conditioning the hay vs not conditioning. Tedding vs not tedding. Narrow vs wide swaths.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

As soon as I figure out a way to vacuum freeze dry the hay as its being cut,I will make my millions and everyone else wont have to worry about drying weather.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Started cutting 9 this morning and quit around 12, started baling @ 4:30 and hay was already to dry. My truck showed 106 and the humidity shows 30%


----------

